# Dining car service



## maurice davis (Jun 24, 2020)

Is there a dining car currently available to the public on the Sunset Ltd or just meals in a box.?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 24, 2020)

I haven’t traveled recently, but my understanding is that they are providing the boxed meals to sleeping car passengers because the dining car is unstaffed.

If that‘s the reason, and there is no staff, it will not be available to coach passengers either. The cafe is still open.


----------



## Rasputin (Jun 24, 2020)

Here is a link to a recent Sunset trip report by Nativeson5859 which should answer that question:





__





Sunset Limited - New Orleans to El Paso 6/3-6/4


I’m currently on the SL headed to ELP. Pretty much on time so far just out of Beaumont. I have Roomette #13. 4 of the rooms are occupied by the crew, no transition sleeper on this train right now just one regular sleeper. Coaches are pretty light but people have been boarding at all stops at...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Jun 27, 2020)

If you're in coach then you have access to the Lounge car cafe. If in sleeper, then it’s the “flexible” meal option. One other little known option is the ability to order Kosher meals, it requires 72 hours notice, but the meal are generally better.


----------

